# Square D won't fit?



## k2x (May 20, 2008)

The boss sent me out to HD for some square d QO tandems and I get them back to the job and they won't fit. They have a clamp on one side and a hook on the other. I went back to the depot and they fit on the panels they sell there but not on our's. I called the supply house and they have the breakers with two clamps but they are 45 bucks instead of 15 bucks. We're going to use quite a few of these breakers because it is a multi family and I just wanted to check and make sure I'm not missing something before we go spending the extra 20 bucks per tandem. Thanks...


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

The panels you have installed are almost certainly not rated for tandem breakers.

You can get the (more expensive) non-CTL (circuit limiting) but the inspector will fail you. These breakers are for replacement only.

The ones with the hooks are class - CTL. They will only fit in panels that are rated for tandems.


----------



## k2x (May 20, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> The panels you have installed are almost certainly not rated for tandem breakers.
> 
> You can get the (more expensive) non-CTL (circuit limiting) but the inspector will fail you. These breakers are for replacement only.
> 
> The ones with the hooks are class - CTL. They will only fit in panels that are rated for tandems.


Bummer, but thanks for the info.. I'll let the boss know and see what he wants to do. Some days it's nice being an apprentice.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Square D uses the outside rail to control the use of the breakers with the 'hook'. If the panel is rated for using tandems, there will be slots in the rail, usually at the bottom 5 breaker spaces. This is why some panels are called 30-space/40-circuit, and usually have '3040' in the catalog number.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> The panels you have installed are almost certainly not rated for tandem breakers.
> 
> You can get the (more expensive) non-CTL (circuit limiting) but the inspector will fail you. These breakers are for replacement only.
> 
> The ones with the hooks are class - CTL. They will only fit in panels that are rated for tandems.


If the panel you are installing breakers in are from the 60's or before, THEN you are allowed to use the $45 tandems.

If the panels are newer, then some inpectors will allow those tandems, and some won't.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like you are trying to install Homeline breakers into QO panels


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Square D makes two styles of tandem QO breakers:









Will only fit QO panels that are rated for use with tandems.
The 'hook' at the bottom right must fit into a slot built
into the mounting rail. WIthout that slot, this breaker won't fit.​ 










Will fit any QO panel.​


----------



## shockakan (May 10, 2008)

Unrelated to SD, but I have found that Lowe's will carry both CH brand BR and BD tand. breakers in the same bin one is clt and one is not. Go online or what ever learn your brakers and part numbers. and were you can use them.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

k2x said:


> The boss sent me out to HD for some square d QO tandems and I get them back to the job and they won't fit. They have a clamp on one side and a hook on the other. I went back to the depot and they fit on the panels they sell there but not on our's. I called the supply house and they have the breakers with two clamps but they are 45 bucks instead of 15 bucks. We're going to use quite a few of these breakers because it is a multi family and I just wanted to check and make sure I'm not missing something before we go spending the extra 20 bucks per tandem. Thanks...


 
Suggest that the "boss" Sell a sub- panel or an upgrade.:whistling2:

It is what it is!


As others have stated: 
Make sure the panels are rated and listed for tandems: if not.. Your' (the Boss) asking for trouble. I assume people (humans ) will be living there.


----------



## k2x (May 20, 2008)

leland said:


> Suggest that the "boss" Sell a sub- panel or an upgrade.:whistling2:
> 
> It is what it is!
> 
> ...


The boss thinks he's going to get a qo that will fit for 16 bucks. He's got the master's license and the ec license, (27 years old), but I thnk the info i got here makes me smarter than him in this particular instance so thanks. Actually the whole job has things that are more scary than bootleg tandems so maybe he'll just walk away from it...

Registered apprentice here working for a licensed ec, and i'll probably ask more dumb questions so I apologize in advance. Tnx again.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

k2x said:


> The boss thinks he's going to get a qo that will fit for 16 bucks. He's got the master's license and the ec license, (27 years old), but I thnk the info i got here makes me smarter than him in this particular instance so thanks. Actually the whole job has things that are more scary than bootleg tandems so maybe he'll just walk away from it...
> 
> Registered apprentice here working for a licensed ec, and i'll probably ask more dumb questions so I apologize in advance. Tnx again.


 

KEEP ASKING !!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: KEEP QUESTIONING !!!!:thumbsup: (there is a difference)

Keep learning and reading !!!

Saving a buck to get a job (or keep one) is not the answer.

Doing it correctly is !!!!

Correct me if I'm wrong folks!:thumbup:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

leland said:


> KEEP ASKING !!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: KEEP QUESTIONING !!!!:thumbsup: (there is a difference)
> 
> Keep learning and reading !!!
> 
> ...


You are wrong!!!



Just not about this!:jester:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

------------------:laughing:-----


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like an opportunity to sell a service upgrade.


----------

